# Bike Rack Off Bumper



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I want to use a Swagman 64663 bike rack from Camping World. The weight is 40lbs. I carry 2 Giant brand bikes 26". Has anyone used this model of bike rack? I have a spare tire on the bumper, my RV dealer states that people have used this rack with no problems but on this web site I have read different. Has anyone out there used this bike rack? My RV is a 2010 260FL.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check this one out.

Linky


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a swagman bolt on receiver and a thule 4 bike rack.
I bolted on steel strips to help secure the bumper to the frame
and I use some tie downs from the rack to the slide hinge top to eliminate the bounce.
It has worked good so far but I have not traveled that far yet with it.
I got the Idea from another outbacker.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have that style bike rack, but NOT bolted to the factory bumper. It is a great bike rack and holds the bikes well and is easy to use. It's Attached to a welded on reciever. My dealer said you have a choice. Spare tire or bike rack for 2 bikes on the bumper. NEVER both, bumper won't hold it for long.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I used 2" angle iron on both sides of the bottom of my bumper, then used some more welded back into the frame with a weld on 2" receiver all to my bumper. I use a Walmart bike rack for 4 bikes and I kept my spare tire on the bumper, I just moved it over some so it would clear everything. I to use a ratchet strap around the bike rack back to the frame because it bounces a lot way back there. I have traveled about 30,000 with this setup so far. No issues other then the paint on my bikes is scraped where they hit each other and I put a hole in my spare tire cover when I put the first bike on backwards once.

Here is a link to my upgrade.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Swagman specifies that the bumper needs to be continuous-weld steel construction. There should be a load capacity for the bumper, just make sure the combined weight of the rack (~40 pounds) and the bikes does not exceed what your bumper can hold.

This is one of the few bike racks designed specifically for use on the rear of an RV.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

etrailer said:


> Swagman specifies that the bumper needs to be continuous-weld steel construction. There should be a load capacity for the bumper, just make sure the combined weight of the rack (~40 pounds) and the bikes does not exceed what your bumper can hold.
> 
> This is one of the few bike racks designed specifically for use on the rear of an RV.


There are no load capacity stamps on the bumpers and the requirement for "continuous-weld steel construction" is ambiguous at best. Does that mean continuous-weld 10 gage steel or continuous-weld 1/8" steel, you see where that can go. Any way designed for RV bumpers or not I would not recommend any rack be installed on any Outback bumper without significant reinforcement.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I started this topic about "Bike Rack Off Bumper" and a topic on "Outback Modifications" titled "Front Vehicle Hitch". I should have placed both topics under "Towing Issues & Vehicles", it just depends what your thinking at the time. Thank you everyone that replied to me about these subjects. The information you gave me is the reason for posting the questions. I have viewed all responses on this forum and other Outbacker.com forums on this subject as well as RV.NET http://www.rv.net/fo...ng/1/page/1.cfm Many "HORROR" stories about rear mounted anything (factory and DIY/aftermarket hitches). Keystone and some bike rack MFG don't recommend rear RV placement and it will VOID any warrenty. Placement of items on the rear of your trailer or towing of anything from the rear can affect towing "sway". Now that said, this may also qualify as NO INSURANCE COVERAGE! Bikes or whatever fall off going down the highway, forget about the property loss what about the accidents you may cause!!

I am going to use the Swagman 64663 bike because of the solid 2" receiver (no adaptor) and with the tires in the holders the bikes are more stable and they do not touch each other.

I am going to use the Reese/Draw Tite front hitch because I like the construction and placement to the vehicle frame and recommendation by the Ford Dealer; it will be lower and more secure and I could use the tow hooks for bungee cords/tie downs to stabilize the bike rack from side to side movement. This hitch requires no modification to my vehicle.

There is 1 drawback of the front hitch, the bikes will get BUGGED! The bike rack has a front hitch to add another bike rack OR a custom made "Rock/Bug Guard" (see picture). I will have a local welding shop make this with a receiver to mount to the front of the rack, approximately 3'x 3'. This will protect the bikes and allow air flow to the vehicle. I enjoy information, it's what you do with it that matters! After the completed project I will attached pictures and any other information that happens.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

This was my first attempt at using this site for information. Since, I have learned where and how to look for a subject or topic and how to properly post, reply, link, insert, etc... information. Also, I do not want to duplicate a topic in different forums.

I am continuing this discussion where it should have been placed in the beginning; under General RV Discussion under the topic of "Bike Rack" Rear of RV or Front of TV; what do think?

Bike Rack: Rear of RV or Front of TV

Please go to this topic and enter your opinions, what you have done, pictures and links to this never ending subject. Everyone has an opinion, this is good. Everyone also has different needs and wants. What may work for one person doesn't fit the next. That's why information is good; it's what you do with it that counts.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

sonic2 said:


> I have completed my front hitch bike rack. I had the receiver and guard made at a local welding shop. The reciever has a 6" lift. The bike handles can be adjusted while driving downward for protection and better view while driving. No problem with air flow to the radiator.


Looks great!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I will have to say I not seen anything like that, it does look good. Please let us know how it goes once you start towing for view, MPG and engine temps.


----------

